# Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?



## Galileo_Hope (10. Juli 2015)

*Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*

Hallo liebe Community ich bin neu hier und schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer Lösung um aus meinem Laptop zuhause das volle rauszuholen.
Ich habe einen MSI GE60 2PE Apache Pro mit 16GB RAM einer 250GB SSD, I7 4710 und einer GeForce GTX 860m... Für die meisten Spiele reicht das aus, jedoch möchte ich auch in Zukunft aufwändige Spiele mit dem Laptop auf dem UHD Bildschirm zuhause spielen. 
Jetzt habe ich einige "Lösungen" gefunden, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher welche die sinnvollste ist. 
Zum ersten wäre da das ViDock Nano und zum 2 der EXP GDC Beast, dazu möchte ich mir eine 980Ti zulegen. 
Leider habe ich am Laptop weder Thunderbolt noch Expresscard Anschlüsse soweit ich weiß. 
Also würde ich die WLAN Karte raushauen und den mPCIe Anschluss nutzen. 
Ich bin für alles Meinungen und Vorschläge offen.
Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand eine Liste mit Einzelteilen nennen und dazu eine Anleitung bereitstellen... Evtl kann man ja ein altes PC Gehäuse umbauen um das umzusetzen.
Ich danke euch allen schonmal für alles ausser.... Wer mit dem Laptop zocken will ist eh auf dem falschen Weg oder ähnliches


----------



## PHENOMII (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*

Ich hatte mich bzgl des Themas E-GPU auch mal informiert und nen riesigen Thread im Computerbase-Forum gefunden.

Würde da mal vorbei schauen und ggf. dort auch deine Fragen stellen, denn da wird dir mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit besser geholfen


----------



## Alex555 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*



Galileo_Hope schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community ich bin neu hier und schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer Lösung um aus meinem Laptop zuhause das volle rauszuholen.
> Ich habe einen MSI GE60 2PE Apache Pro mit 16GB RAM einer 250GB SSD, I7 4710 und einer GeForce GTX 860m... Für die meisten Spiele reicht das aus, jedoch möchte ich auch in Zukunft aufwändige Spiele mit dem Laptop auf dem UHD Bildschirm zuhause spielen.
> Jetzt habe ich einige "Lösungen" gefunden, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher welche die sinnvollste ist.
> Zum ersten wäre da das ViDock Nano und zum 2 der EXP GDC Beast, dazu möchte ich mir eine 980Ti zulegen.
> ...



Das Problem, an den meisten Lösungen ist die fehlende Bandbreite. 
Was nützt dir eine externe 980TI, wenn sie nur mit PCI 1x angebunden ist? 
Thunderbolt kann diese Datenmenge am besten verarbeiten. 
Ein paar Hersteller (darunter MSI und Alienware) haben eigene Kreationen entwickelt, die eine externe GPU in Verbindung mit einem Laptop sinnvoll machen 
(z.B: MSI zeigt neues Gaming Dock für GS-Serie - Notebookcheck.com News ;  oder der Alienware Amplifier, der einfach nure externe Box via Kabel mit dem Laptop verbindet.) 
Ich vermute, dass dein GE60 ein ähnliches Schicksal treffen wird, die bereits oben erwähnt - die 980TI verhungert wegen der zu kleinen anbindung.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*

Wenn das nicht ab Werk vorgesehen ist, würde ich das gar nicht erst versuchen. Du musst massig Probleme lösen ...  wie willst du die externe Grafikkarte mit Strom versorgen? Die frisst alleine schon drei mal mehr als dein Netzteil leistet.  Du bräuchtest also eine Dockingstation mit eigenem Netzteil dafür. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass du eine Möglichkeit findest die Steuerung der beiden Netzteile zu synchronisieren. Was mit PC-Hardware vielleicht ginge, aber mit Laptop-Hardware ... ? 

Einen Riser für mPCIe finden dürfte auch schwierig werden, obwohl das vielleicht noch möglich ist.  Aber auch dann frage ich mich, ob das so einfach klappen würde. PCIe-Verlängerungen beginnen schon bei kurzen Strecken Probleme zu machen, einfach weil sie nicht dafür gedacht waren länger als 5mm zu sein. 
Packt das Mainboard das? Ich glaube nicht, dass man bei der Bandbreite große Reserven eingeplant hat. 


Ich habe mir gerade mal die beiden Lösungen angesehen, und verstehe nicht ganz wie die technisch funktionieren sollen. Schaltet man die manuell ein bevor man den Laptop startet? Welche Anschlüsse nimmt man dann? Du wirst nicht von der Grafikkarte aus zurück auf den Laptop-Bildschirm kommen. 


Da die Mobilität mit einer solchen Lösung sowieso verloren geht, kannst du eigentlich auch einfach einen PC bauen.


----------



## Galileo_Hope (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*

Den Laptop Bildschirm möchte ich nur nutzen wenn ich unterwegs bin zuhause habe ich wie gesagt einen Bildschirm... Mit nem eigenen pc hab ich das Problem dass es schwierig wird den mit in die Uni zu nehmen... Wo soll ich den MSI gaming dock anschließen?
Danke schonmal für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*

Brauchst du denn in der Uni unbedingt eine so leistungsfähige Grafikkarte?  

Ich meine ... mein GE60 wird auch schonmal dazu missbraucht im Hörsaal zu zocken ...  aber wenn man dafür noch dickere Hardware braucht, dann sollte man vielleicht überlegen ob man nicht einfach zuhause bleibt  
Oder du hättest ein GT-Modell nehmen müssen.



Das genannte Gaming Dock funktioniert nicht mit der GE Serie, die haben keine Vorbereitung für eine Dockingstation.


----------



## flotus1 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*

Wenn du die schnelle Grafik nur zu Hause zum  Spielen brauchst und du auch schon einen Monitor hast wäre ein günstiger Gaming-PC sicher die bessere Lösung.
Du kannst natürlich an einer externen Grafik herumfrickeln und viel Geld dabei verbrennen. Aber wenn so eine Lösung bei deinem Laptop nicht vorgesehen ist wird das am Ende nicht zufriedenstellend funktionieren.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, für eine externe Grafik bräuchtest du ja zumindest schonmal ein Netzteil, ein Gehäuse und die Grafikkarte selbst. Bis zum kompletten PC ist es da eh nicht mehr weit.


----------



## Galileo_Hope (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*

Man kann sich ja mit einem PC dumm und dämlich bezahlen das Wissen wir alle... Ich würde wie gesagt gerne Spiele in 4k spielen... Welches setting an pc wäre denn empfehlenswert? Ich habe mal geschaut und wäre mit SSD GTX980Ti und entsprechendem Prozessor bei Ca. 2000 Euro... Was mach ich falsch?  Wie schnell wird die o.g. GPU preislich fallen? Möchte wenn dann schon was potentes wo ich mir erstmal keine Sorgen mehr machen muss und ein aufrüsten später "einfach" ist


----------



## d3x (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*

Wie viel willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Abductee (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*



Galileo_Hope schrieb:


> Ich habe mal geschaut und wäre mit SSD GTX980Ti und entsprechendem Prozessor bei Ca. 2000 Euro... Was mach ich falsch?



Du bist mit deinem ganzen Konzept auf der falschen Seite.
Ein Gaming Laptop ist Preis/Frames ein Horror.
Externe Karten gehen bei den Bastellösungen höchstens bis PCIe x4.
Die meisten Selbstbaulösungen basieren auf x1.

Das Vernünftigste ist ein günstiger Laptop mit iGPU für Mobilität und ein richtiger Spielerechner für Daheim.
Den großen Bildschirm können sich ja beide teilen.

Du brauchst für 4k ja keinen Sockel 2011.
Ein i7 1150 reicht dafür locker aus, sogar ein i5 reicht eigentlich schon aus.


----------



## Galileo_Hope (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*

Das Geld wäre nicht das Hauptproblem... Aber mehr als 1500 find ich persönlich happig... Alles was darunter ist wäre natürlich schön...


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*

Naja mal ehrlich, ein leistungsfähiger Laptop ist viel teurer und trotzdem schlechter als ein PC. 

Der beste Ansatz wäre es wohl von Anfang an gewesen, einen guten PC und einen etwas günstigeren Laptop zu nehmen. 


Ich denke, mit ~1000€ wirst du bei einem zusätzlichen PC wohl alle deine Wünsche erfüllen können.   Sollen wir dir einen zusammenstellen?


----------



## Galileo_Hope (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*

Wenn ihr das tun könntet wäre super genial. Danke schonmal


----------



## chischko (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe GPU für den Laptop - wie am Besten lösen?*

XEON, SSD, 390, GehÃ¤use, 1070 Euro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)
0 x MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R)
1 x ASRock H97 Anniversary (90-MXGWC0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSC0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSC0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Edit: Die 970 hab ich mal nur zur Info/als Alternative drin gelassen wobei meine Empfehlung zur 390 geht.


----------

